# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1C: Турагентство

## Memphisst

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ (РАРУС): Турагентство", ред. 1.5
"ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ (РАРУС): Турагентство", ред. 1.6
*

----------

Ikarus (23.04.2015), mishamst (10.03.2012)

----------


## iplelik

1C: Турагентство 
 Поделитесь, пжалста, ссылочкой на конфигурацию 1C: Турагентство от Геософт.

----------


## angelTVS

Есть Базовая. если надо вышлю

----------


## vikas13

если не очень сложно - выложите куда-нить....
или киньте на мыло, весьма и весьма благодарен

kaziev@gmail.com - можно сюдоева......

----------


## iplelik

если не очень сложно киньте на мыло, буду очень благодарен

parke-work@mail.ru - можно сюдоева......

----------


## aljas2006

И МНЕ. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!
aljas2006@mail.ru

----------


## kbuka

Пожалуйста, и мне!
kbukanew@rambler.ru

----------


## yures

Буду очень благодарен, если отправите еще на yuresss@mail.ru

----------


## nyda

И мне, как же я давно искала. Спасибочки, спасиииииииибо
*angelTVS*, e-mail:nydanyda@mail.ru

----------


## Viy_Nvkz

И мне може плиз
viy@amik.ru

----------


## iplelik

Все несемся по ссылке.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...82%D0%B2%D0%BE

----------

mafanaseva (22.05.2012), zubastik86 (21.03.2012)

----------


## zalexstudios

Пожалуйста поделитесь!
zalexstudios@gmail.com

----------


## daylight

И мне тоже gdaylight@gmail.com

----------


## drdroid

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Турагентство, редакция 1.0 (1.0.1.1)*
Демонстрационная база (dt).
_http://depositfiles.com/files/boazmya99

----------

Иван Ивана (23.07.2012)

----------


## iplelik

Посик на форуме помогает.  
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post192784

----------


## pashikuss

и мне если можно pavel_j@rambler.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Сергей_Л

если можно то и мне
Sergey.luk@mail.ru

----------


## Гульнарик

Пожалуйста, скиньте на адрес: shakirova-vostok@yandex.ru/ Заранее благодарна.

----------


## LizavetaAndree

пожалуйста и мне lk@3x17.ru

----------


## zubastik86

Доброго времени суток. Прошу дать 1C:Турагентство 8.2 
Заранее благодарю. tol86@mail.ru

----------


## borisenkokomi

если не очень сложно киньте на мыло, буду очень благодарен

borisenko-komi@yandex.ru - можно сюдоева.....

----------


## АлександрВикторович

> Есть Базовая. если надо вышлю


Буду очень благодарен, если вышлете на адрес: suzan@sinn.ru

----------


## borisenkokomi

Буду очень благодарен, если вышлете на адрес:borisenko-komi@yandex.ru

----------


## Olg9181

Пожалуйста и мне olg9181@yandex.ru

----------


## Andrey177

Пожалуйста поделитесь ссылочкой на конфу Турагентство по 8.2

----------


## mafanaseva

Пришлите пожалуйста, базовую версию  1с турагенство mafanaseva@list.ru заранее благодарна!

----------


## Алексей20

Пожалуйста поделитесь ссылочкой на конфу Турагентство по 8.2

---------- Post added at 19:07 ---------- Previous post was at 19:05 ----------

Пожалуйста поделитесь ссылочкой на конфу Турагентство по 8.2 на alex2000064@mail.ru

----------


## Неми

Присоединяюсь к страждущим... Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Турагентство для 8.2. dimitr-san@yandex.ru

----------


## boy_temper

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Турагентство для 8.2, boy_temper@list.ru заранее спасибо!

----------


## 1001tur

Мне тоже закиньте пожалуйста на sat@citylink.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## alex_spb

и сюда 2725555@mail.ru

----------


## Алексей 163

*1С:конфигурация "Турагентство", редакция 1.4 версия 1.4.1.17 (установка)*
Скачать

*1С:конфигурация "Турагентство", редакция 1.4 версия 1.4.2.22 от 30.08.2012 (обновление)* 
Скачать

----------

asidora (22.09.2012), iplelik (05.03.2013), ivomih (30.01.2013), Mixa12 (29.09.2012), nikolashad (11.09.2012), Oksanchik (09.10.2012), sveta1970 (07.09.2012), Vadimst1 (08.09.2012), vitug (12.11.2012), xakep87 (07.12.2012), Сергей Казаков (03.01.2013)

----------


## sveta1970

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## vitug

Благодарю!

----------


## ivomih

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## ayn_01

Пожалуйста, скиньте рабочую ссылку на ayn_01@mail.ru
Одну конфу скачал, после установки выдает:
28.04.2013 20:15:51
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыКлиент.Мод  ль(40)}: При обновлении информационной базы возникла ошибка:

Слишком много фактических параметров

Подробности см. в Журнале регистрации.
		ВызватьИсключение ТекстСообщенияОбОшибке;

----------


## Ko-ten-ok

Поделитесь пожалуйста и со мной=) заранее благодарю=) ko-ten-ok@inbox.ru

----------


## aljas2006

> *1С:конфигурация "Турагентство", редакция 1.4 версия 1.4.1.17 (установка)*
> Скачать
> 
> *1С:конфигурация "Турагентство", редакция 1.4 версия 1.4.2.22 от 30.08.2012 (обновление)* 
> Скачать



забанено

----------


## buffik

поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:конфигурация "Турагентство"
buffik174@mail.ru

----------


## serjante77

Скиньте мне пожалуйста конфигурацию 1С:конфигурация "Турагентство"  и если есть "Туроператор"    serjante77@mail.ru

----------


## Sim-Sim

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией 1С:"Турагентство" 1.4.16.9 в личку. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Mgetty

и мне тоже  пож vik_1979_@ukr.net

----------


## Tutmus

Ребята киньте пожалуйста на почту обновление 1.4.2.22 на почту batanin79@mail.ru

----------


## MrDemo

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...C%D0%B0./page2

----------


## mdalex

Привет если не трудно мне тоже скиньте mdalexp@gmail.com

----------


## Викунец

И мне тоже скиньте плиз lllpupslll@mail.ru

----------


## dennis_yar

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста  на simpl-boy@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ника2902

Скиньте мне тоже,пожалуйста на fish2902@rambler.ru    Огромное спасибо,заранее!!!!:blush:

----------


## Тошечка

Поделитесь пожалуйста на roberto_carlos@bk.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## skscomp

Если не затруднит на skscomp@yandex.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## Boggi111

Огромная просьба, поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней конфигурацией 1С "Турагентство" 1.4. E-mail: a-bogatkin@yandex.ru

----------


## otchayannuy

И мне тоже плизззззз!)))))
Otchayannuy@mail.ru

----------


## Exact

Тоже хочется ссылочку itadvert@yandex.ru

----------


## Линка

Если можно, тоже ссылочку orgtrud.33@mail.ru. Благодарю!

----------


## Malinka16

И мне скиньте пж ссылочку larionovakv@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю!!

----------


## artem_sv

Киньте ссылку на последний релиз Турагенства (или близкий к последнему) в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## LORDMI

Буду благодарен за скинутую ссылку на LORDMI@MAIL.RU,
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ne0s84

мне тоже скиньте, пожалуйста посл. конфу турагенства на slipknotx@list.ru 
Спасибо.

----------


## Gendolf

Скиньте и мне K_G_V@i.ua

----------


## LeXX_R

Версия 1.4.5 от 06.05.2013
http://dfiles.ru/files/a5xn0lpki

----------


## Shuruper

А можно и мне ссылочку на установочный пакетик. grisha@onet.ru спасибо

----------


## lora_021

> И мне може плиз
> viy@amik.ru


И мне, пожалуйста, lora_021@mail.ru

----------


## LeXX_R

> И мне, пожалуйста, lora_021@mail.ru


Версия 1.4.5 от 06.05.2013 (обновление)
http://dfiles.ru/files/a5xn0lpki

----------

lora_021 (11.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> Поделитесь, пжалста, ссылочкой на конфигурацию 1C: Турагентство от Геософт.


 - Держите: *ССЫЛКА НА УСТАНОВКУ*

----------

skscomp (03.06.2014)

----------


## skscomp

Спасибо

----------


## alex_phantom

> Держите: ССЫЛКА НА УСТАНОВКУ


Привет!
А свежее нет, или ничего не выходило?

----------


## Ukei

> А свежее нет,


 - Нет, оно не так часто обновляется.

----------

alex_phantom (03.06.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.4.8.7 от 10.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

lora_021 (05.06.2014)

----------


## Minzdraw

Турагентсво осталось? Кинуть можете? minzdravv@gmail.com

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.4.9.13 от 17.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

alex_phantom (17.11.2014), logdog (01.07.2014)

----------


## Kartyzzz

поделитесь ссылкой на shah-ov@mail.ru   Заранее СПС

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.4.9.13 от 17.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Kartyzzz (22.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.4.9.43 от 10.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

vlad86 (25.12.2014)

----------


## AlVitKor

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, ссылкой на обновление Турагентство, редакция 1.5 версия 1.5.2.26 от 29.12.14 . Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.5.2.26 от 29.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aleksm.79 (03.10.2015), AlVitKor (19.01.2015), IceBeArG (20.11.2015), Ikarus (23.04.2015), Ivolgamos (20.03.2015), russianjazz (07.07.2015)

----------


## egorboss

Добрый день.
можно мне базу на egorboss@gmail.com

----------


## Ukei

- Можно. Пост прямо над Вашим сообщением.

----------


## Dimosik

Здравствуйте! 

Очень нужна конфигурация 1С 8.2 Турагентство компании ВДГБ , если у кого есть , пришлите ссылочку или на мейл dimosik@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

- Шерстите тему назад, версия под 8.2 не обновлялась уже довольно давно.

----------


## sbx420

здравствуйте, очень срочно нужна любая рабочая конфигурация "Турагенство" *под 8.2*, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.4.6.19 (для 8.2) от 24.06.2013*

Установка (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

sbx420 (14.12.2015)

----------


## alexshem

Здравствуйте! А можно ли версию 1.5.4.46?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.5.4.46 от 14.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alexmakintosh (12.07.2016), alexshem (29.07.2016)

----------


## alexshem

Здравствуйте! А можно ли версию 1.5.4.46?

----------


## Ukei

> 1.5.4.46


 - На 1 пост выше Вашего.

----------

Kuken (20.07.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.5.4.57 от 25.03.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.4.27 от 25.03.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Kuken (20.07.2018), sanya219 (04.05.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.5.22 от 27.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

DJ_CHIBO (07.03.2017)

----------


## driveer99

Вышлете пожалуйста, driveer1@mail.ru

----------

Ashandy (08.02.2017)

----------


## Ukei

> Вышлете пожалуйста


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------

Ashandy (08.02.2017)

----------


## DEL

тест тест тест

----------


## windovozoff

Спасибо, что зашли, $bbuserinfo[username].

----------


## windovozoff

привет привет привет

----------


## arsik72

Добрый день! Версия 1.6.6 есть? Спасибо!

----------


## saithy

Откройте личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## saithy

> тест тест тест


Откройте личку, пжста.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Версия 1.6.6 есть? Спасибо!


 - Есть, пишите в ЛС кому нужны свежие обновления.

----------


## skynik1

> - Есть, пишите в ЛС кому нужны свежие обновления.


Приветствую. Выложите пожалуйста свежий релиз ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство 1,6.
Буду благодарен!:)

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую. Выложите пожалуйста свежий релиз ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство 1,6.
> Буду благодарен!:)


 - Прочитайте то, что Вы процитировали. ;) Если действительно нужны эти обновления - пишите мне в ЛС, все дам.

----------


## skynik1

> - Прочитайте то, что Вы процитировали. ;) Если действительно нужны эти обновления - пишите мне в ЛС, все дам.


Если бы мог, то написал бы.) поэтому попросил здесь выложить)

----------


## skynik1

> - Прочитайте то, что Вы процитировали. ;) Если действительно нужны эти обновления - пишите мне в ЛС, все дам.


skynik1, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

это мне пишется при попытке написать сообщение Вам. Аккаунт активирован, поэтому вот так.

----------


## skynik1

> - Прочитайте то, что Вы процитировали. ;) Если действительно нужны эти обновления - пишите мне в ЛС, все дам.


Все равно не дает написать сообщение личное, с тем же текстом

----------


## knightoff

for_reg_mail@list.ru  И сюда пожалуйста.

----------


## YARIK2001

Подскажите где взять конфигурации 1c турагентство 1.6.6.35 , 1.6.7.48, 1.6.8.28 И?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите где взять конфигурации 1c турагентство 1.6.6.35 , 1.6.7.48, 1.6.8.28 И?


 - Взять не проблема, проблема накатить первое из них. Пробовали разные люди - никто не смог. Не видит конфиг обновления.

----------

kimavi (02.12.2017)

----------


## YARIK2001

Поделитесь пожалуйста тем что есть. Попытаемся тоже

----------


## YARIK2001

получается cf никто получить для 1.6.6.35 так и не смог?

----------


## Ukei

- Кому нужны свежие обновления, добавил в 1-е сообщение темы ссылку на ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.

----------


## DJ_CHIBO

Если есть возможность и мне вышлите рабочую ТУРАГЕНТСТВО, прошу вас СПАСИТЕ!!! dj_chibo@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Если есть возможность и мне вышлите рабочую ТУРАГЕНТСТВО, прошу вас СПАСИТЕ!!! dj_chibo@mail.ru


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Андреян

поделитесь пожалуйста базовой an.xlistow@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

> поделитесь пожалуйста базовой an.xlistow@yandex.ru


 - Установки не пробегало ни разу, если нужны обновления - пишите в ЛС.

----------


## silyutinev

Добрый день.
Есть у кого чистая база 1С:Турагентство и какая версия релиза ?
Скиньте ссылку, откуда можно скачать на silyutinev@yandex.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> Есть у кого чистая база 1С:Турагентство и какая версия релиза ?
> Скиньте ссылку, откуда можно скачать на silyutinev@yandex.ru
> Спасибо


 - См. 1-й пост этой темы, все ссылки там.

----------


## skynik1

Приветствую! Так и не удалось достать фульный cf свежее?(после тех проблемных обнов)

----------


## falcore

Всем Привет! Народ кто здесь ? срочно нужна турагенство 16 БАЗОВАЯ  на почту Stiff-jazz@mail.ru или ссылку

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую! Так и не удалось достать фульный cf свежее?(после тех проблемных обнов)


 - Увы. Но есть идейка одна.. Обновлять под платформой 8.3.12, с Налогоплательщиком в похожей ситуации прокатило. Попробуете?

----------


## proforg1985

> - Увы. Но есть идейка одна.. Обновлять под платформой 8.3.12, с Налогоплательщиком в похожей ситуации прокатило. Попробуете?


Пробовал под платформой 8.3.12.1412 - не прокатило(

----------


## Kuken

Народ какая версия ТА ставится номано?..
а то у 1.6.5.22 проблемы с обменом с БП

----------


## Kuken

Народ какая версия ТА ставится номано?..
а то у 1.6.5.22 проблемы с обменом с БП.

----------


## Natalika2109

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь cf Турагенство версии 1.6.15? Если есть, отправить, пожалуйста мне на почту smile-nati@mail.ru. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь cf Турагенство версии 1.6.15? Если есть, отправить, пожалуйста мне на почту smile-nati@mail.ru. Заранее большое спасибо!


 - См. ссылку на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи, там есть все обновления.

----------


## Natalika2109

Здравствуйте! У вас в отраслевых решениях я нашла "Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.4.9.13 от 17.06.2014", но файл для скачивания удален. Если вам не трудно, пришлите, пожалуйста файл конфигурации мне на почту. Очень хотелось бы последней версии по возможности... Заранее спасибо большое!

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! У вас в отраслевых решениях я нашла "Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.4.9.13 от 17.06.2014", но файл для скачивания удален. Если вам не трудно, пришлите, пожалуйста файл конфигурации мне на почту. Очень хотелось бы последней версии по возможности... Заранее спасибо большое!


 - См. ссылку на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи, там удаленных файлов не бывает.

----------


## Natalika2109

Я нашла обновление сейчас, но у меня нет самой конфигурации. Не могли бы вы скинуть на почту саму конфигурацию? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Я нашла обновление сейчас, но у меня нет самой конфигурации. Не могли бы вы скинуть на почту саму конфигурацию? Заранее спасибо


 - Ссылки на установку еесть в 1-м сообщении этой темы.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.7.48 от 19.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (12.03.2020), skynik1 (12.11.2018)

----------


## skynik1

> *Конфигурация "ГЕОСОФТ-КОНСАЛТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.7.48 от 19.10.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Удалось достать?))) Благодарствую!

----------


## Ukei

> Удалось достать?))) Благодарствую!


 - Достать-то удалось, но вот дальше её обновить снова не выходит. Если сможете - буду благодарен в ответ.

----------


## skynik1

> - Достать-то удалось, но вот дальше её обновить снова не выходит. Если сможете - буду благодарен в ответ.


В Рарусе видимо любят поиздеваться)))) попробую

----------


## skynik1

> В Рарусе видимо любят поиздеваться)))) попробую


По ходу та же история как и с 1.6.5.22.....не получилось

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.15.65 от 08.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.15.65 от 08.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.16.166 от 14.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.16.166 от 14.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (12.03.2020), Иммяя (29.03.2019)

----------


## skynik1

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.15.65 от 08.11.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.15.65 от 08.11.2018*
> 
> ...


Респект!;)

----------

Иммяя (29.03.2019)

----------


## Иммяя

встаньте на раздачу кто-нибудь пожжжжжжжаалуйста

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.18.98 от 17.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.18.98 от 17.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

cerena (15.01.2020), root7 (24.07.2019), VShkr (18.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.19.215 от 17.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.19.215 от 17.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

lulu.shangrila (31.03.2021), root7 (12.03.2020)

----------

